# Medical in Free zone



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Anyone can enlighten me please???? 

What are the medical examinations done if you are getting a free zone visa?
is it the same with the labor visa process???

Anyways,the thing is, on my first medical examination they told me that I am medically unfit because they found a spot in my lungs, which they told was an old tb even if I didnt really had TB before. So I have to go through a second opinion which shows the same spot but they did not agree that it is an old TB. they told me to undergo CT scan to prove my thing and I got a medical report stating that it is not an old tb which result me into being medically fit and got my residency in DUbai. 

Now that I am going to transfer in a free zone company, I was just wondering if I will undergo the same test,like XRAY again,,, and what if they see the same spot??because they said scars are permanent specially in the lungs.. Are they going to give me an unfit result? or is it posibble for them to accept that I passed the medical exam in the labor so I am not an ex carrier? Or my report can still help???

Please anyone who has same thing or idea about this help me... 

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

menschkismet said:


> Anyone can enlighten me please????
> 
> What are the medical examinations done if you are getting a free zone visa?
> is it the same with the labor visa process???
> ...


FZO or none freezone if you are just going for visa renewal only test they do is Blood test so no X-Ray. I moved the opposite way from FZO to Non FZO and just had blood test at Safa park clinic.


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Laowei said:


> FZO or none freezone if you are just going for visa renewal only test they do is Blood test so no X-Ray. I moved the opposite way from FZO to Non FZO and just had blood test at Safa park clinic.


I hope its the same thing if your from Private to free zone.. Thanks  But if you have any other info just let me know..


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

menschkismet said:


> I hope its the same thing if your from Private to free zone.. Thanks  But if you have any other info just let me know..


One more thing, can you consider it as visa renewal if you are going to change the type of your visa?


----------



## Tbcured (Jun 30, 2012)

hiWhen you did your first medicals,how many years ago?


----------



## menschkismet (Jul 10, 2012)

Tbcured said:


> hiWhen you did your first medicals,how many years ago?


almost a year...


----------

